# Ionia, MI *PUCK* 5 mth old bgsd



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Puck 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Baby Male Dog 
Ionia County Animal Shelter, Ionia, MI 

5 Month old beautiful boy! Adoption fee $65 ($50 back once fixed) check or money order only. 
Ionia, MI 
<span style="color: #CC0000">(616) 527-9040</span> 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12990471


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He looks like Hawkeye! I wish the black dogs photog'd better! Hope he finds a great forever home.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Did you see his $325.00 adoption fee in his write up?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I just checked and all I saw was


> Quote:Adoption fee $65 ($50 back once fixed) check or money order only.
> Ionia, MI


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

That is so weird...I swear I was reading his PF listing and it said that. The memory is the first to go...LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think you maybe clicked on Hawkeyes, his is~ unfortunately $325. The spca where he is sponsored from has outragious fees for adoption. Your memory is just fine!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh I know NOT to click on the darn BGSDs..... esp. the pups !









Awwwww such a cutie


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bump from page 5 to 1


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

He is just gorgeous!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Listing removed.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope he found a great home!


----------

